# Building a NAS from a Acer Aspire m3201



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Not quite sure where to place this one ... but


in respect to my other thread - https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/acer-aspire-m3201-cpu-1233504.html#post7717158

I am looking to build a PC based NAS.

However the max RAM this mainboard can hold is 4gb, it is maxed out.

Freenas is not going to work as it requires 8GB.

so As this will be an internal only NAS what would be the best setup? I am just considering a Windows 7 and a file share....

PC - Acer Aspire m3201 - Athlon x2 CPU, 4gb RAM 
320gb C:
Storage 2 x 2tb sata disks


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I would NOT use Windows on this. Instead, I would build a Linux fileserver, since an NAS is technically a Linux fileserver. You don't need so much memory by the way. 4GB is more than enough for this. Here's a pretty good guide at how you'd go about it and it also mentions a few good reasons why Linux is better than Windows for that setup.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

thats exactly what I am looking for! Thanks


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

VividProfessional said:


> thats exactly what I am looking for! Thanks


You're welcome.


----------

